
Ads are taking over Samsung's Galaxy smartphones - shscs911
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/06/30/ads-are-taking-over-samsungs-galaxy-smartphones-and-im-fed-up/
======
mns
They were doing this with their TVs. For me it was one of the most weird
feelings I got, having no control over it and having a freaking ad in the menu
of the TV in my living room (and I did follow all the possible steps to
disable any marketing and other messages). Imagine having kids and seeing an
ad for a chocolate with 50% sugar on your TV or other products that you want
away from your kids, and no way of knowing what else they would push there.

------
mikestew
What’s pathetic is the resignation at the end: “we know ads aren’t going
away...”, and then the suggestion of making them less obnoxious, “maybe,
please, Samsung, could you...?”. Yeesh, we’re already negotiating? Do we
collectively like Samsung phones so much that we’ll do anything but simply not
buy an ad-ridden $1400 phone?

------
DLA
I have a Samsung Smart TV and they keep adding Facebook Video and CBS All
Access apps to the "Recently Used" apps menu. I've never even launched these
apps. Ever. And as an "added benefit" to customers, these apps cannot be
deleted nor can you prevent them from being pushed in your face. Totally
infuriating. As such my future TVs will not be Samsung.

------
mcv
This is a terrible disrespect to their paying customers. I'm glad I didn't go
with Samsung last time. And clearly I never will.

------
llampx
I recently purchased a Xiaomi phone and even though it's a flagship of sorts,
it still has ads in the stock browser and music apps, asking other places.

I curse the US for removing Huawei as a competitor. My last Huawei phone had
no such ads.

------
bzb3
You kinda get what you deserve when you spend what an iPhone costs on
something that is not an iPhone.

~~~
mikestew
That's some twisted logic right there. "You get what you deserve when you
spend what a Mercedes costs on something that isn't a Mercedes.", I said to
the BMW owner.

